# CA-FI Android Based Headunit?



## Skippman (Dec 9, 2008)

After having built a couple of Car PC's back in the mid 90's I got out of the hobby due to technical limitations. Things like Xenarc XGA screens were JUST coming out and were extremely expensive and as a college student I just couldn't keep up the hobby.

Fast forward over a decade and here we are. I'm about to buy a new car, either a Scion FR-S or a Subaru BRZ depending on if I can live without the leather interior. These cars are, as you know, identical internally. I do not like the factory stereo at all and most of the after market options feel clunky to me. So back to Car PC's for me.

Doing some searching around the net I came across the Ca-Fi 621000. On paper it looks pretty impressive. Capacative touch screen, runs Android 2.3, DVD, several inputs, etc.

But, as always, dealing with a unknown to me company has me a bit leary. Has anyone seen one of these or used one? Any thoughts on it.

*Specs*

Tech Specs: OS: Android 2.3 (Gingerbread), CPU: 1000 MHz, RAM: 512MB, Flash inside: 8GB (6GB free), Navigation Supports: 2D/3D Landmarks, Bluetooth Features: Hands Free Calling, Phone book import & Music Streaming, Expandability: RCA AV Input, RCA AV Rear Output, RCA Pre-Outs, SD Card, Mini USB Input Front, USB for WLAN or 3G Dongle (backside),Reverse Camera, Voltage Output Mini USB: 5V, Audio: 45W x4, Equaliser: 15-band Graphic Equaliser, FM/AM, Video: DVD & Media files, Touch Screen Operation Screen Size 6.2 inch 800*480

The specs were taken from Ca-Fi's website.


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing in general about the Chinese based android double dins. They are all over eBay. There's a droid 4.0 based one for example here. Android 4 0 in Dash Car DVD Player Radio GPS Navi Nav Audi A4 2002 2007 iPod 3G | eBay

I believe version 4.0 will work with some USB DACs with some mod but not sure about any of these particular models. Not knowing much myself, it seems to me the biggest benefit to droid double dins compared to a droid tablet such as the $200 Nexus, is a volume knob, standard double din form factor for easy installation, and RCA output. Perhaps the output voltage is descent and DAC compared to a tablet not sure.

But the tablet is less expensive and portable and more resealable on ebay. Although harder to mount without some customization and getting a USB DAC to work is certainly doable and well document on the net now. Looks like these units go for $300+ and will only drop in price over time. So they are at a $100 premium or so over a tablet. As far as reliability not clue that's a big question for me too.

Anyone on this forum or elsewhere review one???


----------



## reker13 (Oct 26, 2007)

edit


----------

